# Craftsman GT II 18Hp project



## Theshack (Sep 17, 2012)

I just picked up a mid 80's Craftsman Gt with B&S 18hp with horizontal cylinders as a project.

It is missing some of the linkage for the carb. Is there anyone out here who has one of these tractors who can snap a photo of their complete carb set up so I can see what I need to complete?

I really appreciate the help.

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I am sure some member will be able to help.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm assuming you have the Briggs opposed twin engine? Anyhow, if no one else supplies a photo before hand, I will try to snap one tomorrow. We have a bad storm over top us at the moment. Don't want to head out in it.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Theshack (Sep 17, 2012)

*Thanks for the help.*

Thank you guys for the help. Bolillo Loco gave me exactly the shots I need to figure out what is missing.

Next trick I guess is finding the parts?!

TheShack


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Any tractor parts place that deal with briggs motors should be able to get them - i go to a local cub cadet dealer for my briggs parts - just get your motor part numbers, engine size and they should be able to find them.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

To anybody needing the photos I've provided:

Please copy and paste them to your computer for reference. I clean out my photobucket account regularly, so at some point, I'll delete them, and the photos in this post will disappear. 

To Theshack: 

Thanks for nudging me into something I should have done a while ago. I've been wanting to take care of that dirt build up for a while now. I knew it was there, but didn't realize it was so thick. Your necessity for photos prompted me to take care of the dirt and provide you with reference photos. Hence, we killed two birds with one stone.

Cheers,
bolillo_loco


----------



## DaveBiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Replying to this older thread.... any chance I can get some of the photos, if anybody still has them? I have a 18.5 HP Briggs twin and I'm trying to figure out how the carb/governor linkage connects up. It was taken off. Might not be the same linkage but I'm sure the basic connections are similar.

Dave


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

DaveBiz said:


> Replying to this older thread.... any chance I can get some of the photos, if anybody still has them? I have a 18.5 HP Briggs twin and I'm trying to figure out how the carb/governor linkage connects up. It was taken off. Might not be the same linkage but I'm sure the basic connections are similar.
> 
> Dave



I didnt notice this was old thread but I have to pick up a mower in a day, or 2 that has a 18.5 hp oppossed twin engine on it. I will post some pictures of the carb, linkage, etc when I get it here.


----------



## DaveBiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Perfect, thanks!!

Dave


----------

